# Chillin' at Habanos Torres this afternoon as usual.



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice to meet ya sonick. Too bad it was so windy and I had to go.


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey what's shakin'! Yeah it was really cool to finally meet the man behind the nickname....... I had a lot of fun shooting the breeze with you and Tim until you had to bail.... I sat around for about another hour or so while others popped in and out, making a list of stuff with Tim that needs to be done for the now established "launch date" of July 1, for the project that we were talking about setting up for Tim. 

I picked up a 10 yr. old oscuro torpedo, and both the 15 year old corona gorda and 8 year old robusto that you recommended. 

Before I left, Tim told me to wait and dug his hand into his personal stash of pre-rolls in his rolling room, and handed me the most wonderfully stinky, most gorgeous smoke I'd ever seen. He said it was his personal smoke, a 40 year old robusto. He banded it for me with the brand new more narrow black widow bands in yellow, which he said was the first new black widow band to go out the door.... kinda cool. 

I know you must've had one of these personal 40 year robustos, I'm sure it will be the best cigar I've had in my life, and then set the bar impossibly high. The smell is SO unique...... for the first time in my life I now know what TRUE, ammonia-free tobacco smells like when PROPERLY fermented, and not rushed via a mass system. His humidor smells SO much better than your typical shop full of cheap smokes stinking up the place. The 40 year robusto he gave me, unlit, sealed in a plastic bag, stunk up my entire car with the windows down going 55 miles per hour. It is PUNGENT. I can't wait. I am going to scan it and the others at 600dpi for pr0n to post here. 

I don't know when I'll smoke it because it will be the first and last time I'll ever have one, (as you know, he doens't sell them), but it's going to have to be some sort of very huge occasion.......

I'm gonna need your help working on the project at hand, if you have time one day...... again, great to meet you and hope to hang out again! I'll be up there sometime again this week...... and definetely a few times soon to hash out the details for the July 1 project.......

-Jayson


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah sure thing bro, PM for phone number. As to the 40 year... they're a thing of beauty. Find a nice time by yourself and prepare to be blown away.


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

Hmm, secret projects huh?


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

Silhanek said:


> Hmm, secret projects huh?


Secret and lucrative...


----------

